# Best Valve Cover Gaskets?



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

In process of replacing the leaky valve cover gaskets on the "68 GTO. Someone in the car's past "glued" the rubber (neoprene?) gaskets to both the valve cover and the cylinder head yet oil just leaked out in several different places on both covers.

Once I get all the glue and rubber stuff removed and the gasket surfaces clean on both the covers and the heads, I will be buying new gaskets. Have had success in the past on other engines with the Fel-Pro cork/rubber gaskets but then a friend urged me to use the silicone rubber over steel core gaskets for leak proof results.

Would be appreciative if several of you all could tell me what gaskets you are using and the pros/cons of that gasket. Thanks in advance.:smile3:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

421.....I put on rubber and they leaked awful......went to cork much better.....I wanted rubber ones, but just could not get them to stop leaking......


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I prefer the cork, clean the valve cover with brake spray then use weather strip adhesive on it lay the gaskets on then lift them to let it flash then stick them down.
Nothing on the head side and you can remove then multiple times without changing them.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Many Thanks, Goat Roper and Lemans guy. Most appreciated. I need some other stuff from Ames so will call them in the morning and add in their best cork gaskets.

Appreciate the tip about using weather strip adhesive on the valve cover side only to make them re-usable!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

1968gto421 said:


> Many Thanks, Goat Roper and Lemans guy. Most appreciated. I need some other stuff from Ames so will call them in the morning and add in their best cork gaskets.
> 
> Appreciate the tip about using weather strip adhesive on the valve cover side only to make them re-usable!!


Make sure you spray a little brake cleaner on a rag and wipe the sealing surfaces on the heads with your finger before you install the covers.
An oil film allows the oil to weep so you want the cork to be clean and dry to get a good seal.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Make sure you spray a little brake cleaner on a rag and wipe the sealing surfaces on the heads with your finger before you install the covers.
> An oil film allows the oil to weep so you want the cork to be clean and dry to get a good seal.


Great idea...Thank you, I'll be sure to do that. Any oil leak on a Pontiac that can be stopped is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

We have a steel fabrication table in the shop after cleaning your covers lay a straight edge on the inside to check and see if the cover has been pulled in where the bolts go.
If they have then place them on a similar surface with a rag on it and take a piece of flat stock and hammer the surface flat.
Sometimes these areas get pulled in from over tightening and you won't get a good seal if that lip isn't flat.
It's all in the prep, take the time to do it right the first time and you won't have any problems with leaking.


----------

